# Haltbare wathose mit Verstärkung im Unterschenkel /Knie /Gesäßbereich



## Hackersepp (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo boardies, 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer atmungsaktiven wathose, die sanfte kletteraktionen auf Steine beim meerforellenfischen übersteht. 

Da die Anschaffungskosten nicht unerheblich sind, möcht ich mich mal erkundigen ob ihr Modelle empfehlen könnt, die sich in punkto langlebigkeit bewiesen haben.

Vielen Dank Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## lax0341 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Haltbare wathose mit Verstärkung im Unterschenkel /Knie /Gesäßbereich*

Hallo Hackersepp,

ich habe ein paar sehr positive Einschätzungen über die Simms Headwater Boulder gelesen. Die hat im vergangenen Jahr auch einige Preise gewonnen.
Ich hab das - quasi - Vorgängermodell und das hat mir jetzt 10 Jahre treue Diebste erwiesen, wird aber demnächst dann wohl doch in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingehen. Die Guide wird auch von vielen Experten empfohlen,
kostet jedoch einiges mehr. Auch die Patagonia Rio Gallegos hat von vielen Spezis gute Noten bekommen, insbesondere, was die Langzeithaltbarkeit betrifft. Sie hat im großen Ami-Wathosentest Platz 2 belegt.
Ich persönlich tendiere zur Headwater Boulder von Simms.

Tight Lines

Lax0341


----------



## Hackersepp (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Haltbare wathose mit Verstärkung im Unterschenkel /Knie /Gesäßbereich*

Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. 
Ixh hatte bisher die hart airtech pro 5, aber die leckt jetzt an fast allen nähten .  Wichtig wäre mir bei den teureren Modellen dass diese kleine kletteraktionen(auf Stein setzen, knien) überstehen und nicht sofort den Geist aufgeben.


----------



## raku (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Haltbare wathose mit Verstärkung im Unterschenkel /Knie /Gesäßbereich*

Schau mal nach der Field & Fish Hose. Ist auch 5 lagig wie die Simms und an den Knien und Po verstärkt.

http://www.fliegen-shop.de/2365_Field_Fish_Guide_atmungsaktive_Wathose_5lagig_Modell_2017/

Achso...ich fische sie jetzt im 2. Jahr. Jeweils 3. Wochen Ostsee sonst Süsswasser


----------



## lax0341 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Haltbare wathose mit Verstärkung im Unterschenkel /Knie /Gesäßbereich*

Die Fish & Field macht auch einen sehr soliden Eindruck!
Wenn es die alte Simms Guide Pro noch geben würde, dann wäre die wieder meine erste Wahl! Taschen außen finde ich unnötig, und sie sind anfällig.
Mit meiner Simms bin ich in Norwegen, Irland, Schottland, Nordengland, Dänemark und Schweden und natürlich auch in Deutschland durch viele steinige Gewässer gestolpert, etliche Dickichte durchgekrochen, hab mich durch Dornenhecken gekämpft etc.. Ein paar Steine hält die problemlos aus.
Was sie nicht mag, ist Stacheldraht....|bigeyes


----------

